# Young couple no kids - where to live?



## crunchyfrog (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi everyone

I was hoping I could pick your expert brains. We are shortly due to move to Dubai (about a month or two) and I'm currently contacting estate agents to book viewings.

I've studied the map long and hard and sort of have an idea where to live but not a 100% sure. 

My husband will be working in the Dubai Creek area (Deira side). We've lived in London for years and had to suffer the commute so ideally, he would like to be no further than a 20 minute drive from work. Also we like to go out for dinner and drinks so would love to live somewhere a bit lively.

We want 2+ bedrooms with all amenities (and preferrably a bit modern). I'm afraid of heights so it rules out high flats (although low flats not so much an issue). Our budget is up to 110-120K. 

With that in mind, the areas that seem like likely candidates are Downtown (specifically Old Town complex) and Jumeirah all the way down to Umm Suqeim. I think places like the Marina are too much out of the way so are unlikely candidates. 

Do people have specific recommendations? Other than these? Are places like Old Town nice to live in (they seem a little on the pricey side). Does anyone live in the La Plage Complexe in Jumeirah - any good?

Lots of questions I know - any help appreciated - truly


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

crunchyfrog said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was hoping I could pick your expert brains. We are shortly due to move to Dubai (about a month or two) and I'm currently contacting estate agents to book viewings.
> 
> ...


I lived in Old Town and it was great, loved it. There are some low rise buildings in Old Town that are quite nice. Not sure, but it may be a bit of a stretch to get a 2 br on your budget. If you go on Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com and search, you should be able to get an idea of the rents being charged.

There are also some high rises with great views of the fountains,that would be cheaper, but not sure if you would be comfortable on a lower floor of one of those or not?

One of the members of this forum, BigJimbo is a realtor, so he may chime in with some ideas

Good luck


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

try Dubai apartments, Dubai villas for rent - Dubai hotels, Dubai property rentals at Just Rentals Dubai i found my apartment there.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Hmmm mirdif might be good too.... U would get an awesome villa for that amount!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

old town is beautiful! and the buildings are low rises-- not to mention absolutely gorgeous and in an unbeatable location. the community is very self sustained and many residents never leave the neighborhood except to go to work since everything they could possibly need or want is right there. that being said, old town is more on the pricey side, and a 2 bedroom in ur range will be difficult to find.

jumeirah is a nice area as well, but again, for the range you mentioned, you would need to do some serious hunting.

business bay is a little south of old town however may be worth looking into- you should be able to find a 2 bedroom within ur range. theres alot of construction going on there and its mostly high rises- but again, if you're comfortable on a lower floor you might find a great home there-- and ur close to dubai mall and down town.

bur dubai is a hot mess with parking and traffic. i shudder to think about living there but there is tons of activity and exciting things to do/eat/see there.

i personally am in the marina/JBR and can tell u, the life on this side of town is fabulous. restaurants and hotels and beach and bars and clubs. its a party week long year round if u want it, but theres peace and quiet also if you want it. being a block from the beach is also a huge perk! ive been commuting from the marina to the trade center area and AT MOST its taken me like 25 minutes. AT MOST. keep in mind, dubai is small (the map makes it look huge) its just the traffic sometimes that can be a pain. but i'm from new york, and youve been in london, so anything i see, and you'll see will really pale in comparison.

it might be worth it for you guys to check out all parts of town-- u really might fall in love with a place "a little farther out"

good luck!!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

crunchyfrog said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was hoping I could pick your expert brains. We are shortly due to move to Dubai (about a month or two) and I'm currently contacting estate agents to book viewings.
> 
> ...


 
There are quite a few buildings that have gone up in Business Bay and would probably find something very nice to fit your budget and you could ask about lower floor apartments. Old town is nice but, IMO, congested. 

Why not look in Deira? Check out dubizzle.com and put a price range of 100-120,000 and the areas you are interested in. I checked Deira and there are a few with a beautful view. The difference is that there would probably be more (for you?) to do on the other side (Business Bay, etc.)

Advice: please make sure you are dealing with a reputable agent/agency that is registered with RERA and do not make out any checks to the agent!!!! Any checks you write should go to the landlord and one to the real estate agency - your fee. You may also want to check with RERA that the landlord is indeed the landlord.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Old Town and Downtown Burj Khalifa are fantastic places to live. Old Town and Old Town Islands are beautiful low rise complexes or you have the high rises of The Residences, Southridge Towers and The Burj Views Towers. There is so much within walking distance of all of these. The Dubai Mall, The Address Hotels and Souk Al Bahar - you will be spoilt with the choices of shopping, restaurants and clubs on your doorstep.


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Don't forget to get a car as soon as you arrive. Life without a car here is painful and boring.

Don't choose tecom or places to far from the center, they are not bad, but there is a lil problem: you have no streets to walk lol.


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

I live in the Business Bay area near Dubai mall and it is wonderful. Have you considered a tower (apartment style housing) on a lower floor?

just some thoughts!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I lived in Diera, just opposite City Centre mall and it's a great location for getting out and about - Irish Village, Meridian Village, Bur Dubai all just short taxi rides. You should get a decent flat, fairly cheap in Port Saeed and there are some lovely split level ones opposite the Sheraton.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

well my tuppennys worth would be to look in Al Badia near the Festival Centre, or Marsa Plaza. Both beautiful built, fully managed properties. Other then that I think Old town is ideal for you guys. Good luck with the move.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

crunchyfrog said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was hoping I could pick your expert brains. We are shortly due to move to Dubai (about a month or two) and I'm currently contacting estate agents to book viewings.
> 
> ...


Working in deira...
With your budget, why not live in deira, on the corniche?
Certainly a lively area with plenty to do


----------



## crunchyfrog (Sep 1, 2011)

*a big thank you*

To everyone who answered...

Just arrived in the middle east for a quick visit before the real deal in a month... Haven't had a chance to get my bearings yet... Looking forward to seeing places though


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hubby and I live in Old Town, have done for almost three years now, and we love it. Plenty of stuff on the doorstep and central enough to mean that getting anywhere further afield by taxi isn't a big deal - plus there are usually tons of cabs available. Not sure of current market prices but with some negotiating you might find a two-bed in budget; otherwise the Residences and Southridge could be a good bet. Old Town Island is a price bracket up again so you'd be pushed to find something there. 

I know a good estate agent who covers the area - PM if you need details

Good luck with your move!


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

crunchyfrog said:


> To everyone who answered...
> 
> Just arrived in the middle east for a quick visit before the real deal in a month... Haven't had a chance to get my bearings yet... Looking forward to seeing places though


Well be sure to offer your opinions back to us.
We're interested and you'll help other readers in the future.


----------



## crunchyfrog (Sep 1, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> Hubby and I live in Old Town, have done for almost three years now, and we love it. Plenty of stuff on the doorstep and central enough to mean that getting anywhere further afield by taxi isn't a big deal - plus there are usually tons of cabs available. Not sure of current market prices but with some negotiating you might find a two-bed in budget; otherwise the Residences and Southridge could be a good bet. Old Town Island is a price bracket up again so you'd be pushed to find something there.
> 
> I know a good estate agent who covers the area - PM if you need details
> 
> Good luck with your move!


I'd love the details of any good estate agents. It's been hard to actually find anyone responsive. God knows how many (and how often) I have chased some up for appointments. So recommendations all welcome...

Being a newby - I am ashamed to admit - I'm not quite sure how to "PM" - but I'll try and figure it out. 

Thanks again for the responses, it's really encouraging to know that are many positive people out there


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You can't use the personal message function until you have made 5 posts or more


----------



## crunchyfrog (Sep 1, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> You can't use the personal message function until you have made 5 posts or more


Well I'm obviously going to have make up the numbers. Thanks for the tip


----------



## crunchyfrog (Sep 1, 2011)

oh what the hell! I'm truly sorry - tried to find somewhere where I could make a real post


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*It's confusing... I know!*

Hi crunchyfrog (and Hi to everyone else here, this is my first post)

I have been 'in country' for three weeks. I have the luxury of being in company digs in the Greens Community for three months, this gives me time to look around and see whats to be seen as far as housing and cars go 

What I would say to you first up is "nothing is very far away IF YOU KNOW HOW TO GET THERE" ha ha. I have a company rental car for the three months probation period and free petrol so its no problem to me but wow! I got lost every day on the way home from work and sometimes took 30 min or more to work out how to get back to a road I recognised! 
Forget everything you know about roading logic, signage, utilisation of landmarks for navigation and sense of direction. Most of all and please repeat after me... do NOT waste money on a Navman or Garmin or whatever! the city changes so fast they just do not even nearly have a clue on how to guide you. Try Google maps on your I-Phone and ask it to plan a route for you... It wont! (cos it CAN'T)  you'll understand once you get here and try to go, say, to a gas station... I wish you luck.

Don't discount the Marina. I am looking there myself, it's fabulous! I work in Al Taweela (Abu Dhabi) so I have a 50 min commute each way but I don't mind a bit, the roads are fantastic! 

Because I am not in a situation to worry about how long the commute will be, I am free to just look at each areas cost/benefit ratio. I like Old Town too, I also like Ibn Battuta mall best of all so that makes an area like Jebel Ali village or Discovery Gardens quite attractive. 
If you crave night life (taxis cost a pittance and it's not even an issue if you live 'out of town a bit') then def go for Marina/Old Town or the other well known bits all I am saying is, there are some great places to live here that look distant on Google but are really not far from anything that you will realistically want or want to do.

Best of luck and let us know how you get on (after all, you will be getting a place before I have to lol)

Wazza
ex-Rotorua NZ, I went from 6 degrees to 46 degrees in 21 hours! Thanks Emirates



crunchyfrog said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was hoping I could pick your expert brains. We are shortly due to move to Dubai (about a month or two) and I'm currently contacting estate agents to book viewings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

I would suggest that you stay away from Disco Gardens.


----------

